# Cat Deterrent



## NorthernSky (18 Aug 2022)

hi
we have a cat ****ing in the garden. it's just a small piece of lawn at the front of the house its decided to make it's territory
have tried half filled water bottles and spreading chopped up citrus pieces with no joy

has anyone any effective solutions i could try
are the ultrasonic deterrents any good
https://www.conceptresearch.co.uk/products/catwatch

hmmm and i've just seen this while writing
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/363512584695?epid=6048607336&hash=item54a309d9f7:gZkAAOSwqU1hH3sX&amdata=enc:AQAHAAAAoKXLnc/hzRNNspBYsV3K/3aI5c8uqx6e6K7Q1+C8lM8lIy0TmG451+5JG1XeLdDAZiM98gJp6e8OXHrM04DDxR8DwxNhiuIX5lHxsAAHoF9L3ciYhA+3oyT95jaNqOC6SQtyrSEsTdJfK5NwAFyuFBBFxSMDMEF+FD7EYnPS/jj8KX8lmljoZczxZPfh9dqVCJevHRyR5yZ4lPfrrTZwZas=|tkp:Bk9SR9T5uKbWYA


----------



## fossyant (18 Aug 2022)

Water pistol, put you need to catch it.


----------



## Slick (18 Aug 2022)

Lay out a few dreamies and you'll soon be in total control of the situation.


----------



## Cerdic (18 Aug 2022)

12 bore…

(…Jasper Carrot mole routine - before I get in trouble with the cat lovers!)


----------



## annedonnelly (18 Aug 2022)

The ultrasonic device didn't work for me.

Some people say they're frightened of snakes so an old length of hosepipe is supposed to scare them off.

I have one of the preferred toilet places criss-crossed with twigs to deter the digging. It doesn't stop the one that is too lazy to dig and just goes in the middle of the lawn


----------



## Gwylan (18 Aug 2022)

Very cheap ground pepper spread everywhere.

I'm told, though I wouldn't do this that mixing pepper and honey together and leaving it in various spots favoured by the feline can work.
Go for a few pints and collect the by product. Disperse said product around the borders of your territory. Discretion might be needed for this. Not a tactic recommended for ladies. Their urine tends to kill the grass.

Then we go further off piste.
Empty washing up liquid bottle, fill with water, water that been used for washing up and is faintly fatty. Keep it handy, work out the rest for yourself.
Wear a loud jumper or hat. Hiss at the cat everytime you see it. If it runs away follow it, that really passes them off. Help them recognise your bike and you, follow it.

All this requires a dedication and commitment. But it is worth it to gain control over Tiddles who rules the roost elsewhere. 
Plausible excuses are feigned care and concern that it might be lost, injured or something.


----------



## a.twiddler (18 Aug 2022)

If you have an outside tap you could try a Pestbye sprinkler cat deterrent. About £20 on Amazon. You connect it by hosepipe to your outside tap and place it somewhere strategic for your lawn. It has a motion detector which triggers the sprinkler for 30 seconds or so. Just turn the water on in the evening and off in the morning. You can set the sensitivity and the area that it covers from a narrow arc to 360 degrees. It runs on 4 AA batteries. One drawback is that it can't tell the difference between a cat and a forgetful homeowner, if you forget it's there. It will soon remind you! Batteries last 3-4 months. 

Helps to move it about occasionally, as cats will suss out where they can sneak past it eventually. Nothing works 100% but it's the best thing we've found. It's quite gratifying to see a cat sauntering across the garden as if it owns the place then get sprayed before rapidly vanishing.
It might be more of a problem in a front garden as you don't want to be spraying passers by or people coming to your front door.
It works without harming the cats. There might even be a solar charged version available by now.

We tried an ultrasonic one and even at my age I can tell it's there. It's audible to children and young adults to an annoying degree, but doesn't seem to worry the cats. Our neighbour has a mega one on her front patch of grass and it's definitely audible but she still gets feline presents on her lawn. If you have freshly turned earth or a nice piece of grass no amount of deterrence seems to keep them away. We've tried all sorts of deterrents in the past, including curry powder and pellets though haven't resorted to lion poo yet. Even putting spiky strips on the fence tops hasn't stopped cats strolling nonchantly along them.

So there you are, it might not be the solution but you won't know until you try!


----------



## DCLane (18 Aug 2022)

Get a cat yourself?

We've son no. 1's two male rescue cats that he left behind when he went to university. The large Manx puts most other male cats off and they don't come near. It does however attract lady cats who seem to queue for their "visit" 

Can I interest you in a large, unfriendly, non house-trained Manx cat?


----------



## ColinJ (18 Aug 2022)

I reckon one of these would do the trick... 







Make sure that is already trained not to crap on your grass - I wouldn't fancy trying to teach it the error of its ways!


----------



## Joffey (19 Aug 2022)

a.twiddler said:


> If you have an outside tap you could try a Pestbye sprinkler cat deterrent. About £20 on Amazon. You connect it by hosepipe to your outside tap and place it somewhere strategic for your lawn. It has a motion detector which triggers the sprinkler for 30 seconds or so. Just turn the water on in the evening and off in the morning. You can set the sensitivity and the area that it covers from a narrow arc to 360 degrees. It runs on 4 AA batteries. One drawback is that it can't tell the difference between a cat and a forgetful homeowner, if you forget it's there. It will soon remind you! Batteries last 3-4 months.
> 
> Helps to move it about occasionally, as cats will suss out where they can sneak past it eventually. Nothing works 100% but it's the best thing we've found. It's quite gratifying to see a cat sauntering across the garden as if it owns the place then get sprayed before rapidly vanishing.
> It might be more of a problem in a front garden as you don't want to be spraying passers by or people coming to your front door.
> ...



Be careful of the hosepipe bans!


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Aug 2022)

Spread lion droppings in the garden.


----------



## T4tomo (19 Aug 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I reckon one of these would do the trick...
> 
> View attachment 657895
> 
> ...



Next door have one of those, my cat jumped through their open bedroom window off the conservatory roof and faced off with it! 
#deathwish


----------



## Chris S (19 Aug 2022)

annedonnelly said:


> Some people say they're frightened of snakes so an old length of hosepipe is supposed to scare them off.



They don't like snakes or anything like them. I had a cat that would attack inner tubes if I left them lying about.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Aug 2022)

steveindenmark said:


> Spread lion droppings in the garden.



Doesn't actually work. We bought some for our garden a good few years back. Cat's ignored it.


----------



## GuyBoden (19 Aug 2022)

Plastic spikes on top of all the fences stopped the cats getting into our garden.

£8 for 5 metres on Ebay.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/11032253972


----------



## Solocle (19 Aug 2022)

Chris S said:


> They don't like snakes or anything like them. I had a cat that would attack inner tubes if I left them lying about.



Our cat will chase and pounce on the hosepipe if you move it.

It certainly doesn't scare her.


----------



## GuyBoden (19 Aug 2022)

Solocle said:


> Our cat will chase and pounce on the hosepipe if you move it.
> 
> It certainly doesn't scare her.



Cats will kill any small animal that moves. It's been a cat-astrophe for our small animal population.


----------



## fossyant (19 Aug 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Very cheap ground pepper spread everywhere.
> 
> I'm told, though I wouldn't do this that mixing pepper and honey together and leaving it in various spots favoured by the feline can work.
> Go for a few pints and collect the by product. Disperse said product around the borders of your territory. Discretion might be needed for this. Not a tactic recommended for ladies. Their urine tends to kill the grass.
> ...



You do know all this is total rubbish. The cat will take one look at you and stick a digit up ! This is from a cat owner.


----------



## fossyant (19 Aug 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Plastic spikes on top of all the fences stopped the cats getting into our garden.
> 
> £8 for 5 metres on Ebay.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/11032253972
> ...



I've seen cats walk along, feet either side of them. Give them time.


----------



## fossyant (19 Aug 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Cats will kill any small animal that moves. It's been a cat-astrophe for our small animal population.



Erm, that's nature. That's what some do - not all are bothered.


----------



## a.twiddler (19 Aug 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Plastic spikes on top of all the fences stopped the cats getting into our garden.
> 
> £8 for 5 metres on Ebay.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/11032253972
> ...



Our local cats are made of sterner stuff. They just laugh at things like that!


----------



## Arrowfoot (19 Aug 2022)

Tried everything from commercial products to everything mentioned online. It did not work. Water jet just changes their approach and timing. Finally cut down the plants that attracted birds.


----------



## Bollo (19 Aug 2022)

Next time you encounter the animal, engage it in conversation and bring up the subject of its toilet habits. Cats are reasonable animals and will usually modify their behaviour if the issue is explained to them clearly.


Yeah, I’ve got a cat before anyone asks.


----------



## fossyant (19 Aug 2022)

I assume it's pooping on the lawn - that's quite odd as cat's usually go for soil, but, how many folk have soil or beds in garden's these days ?


----------



## jowwy (19 Aug 2022)

fossyant said:


> I assume it's pooping on the lawn - that's quite odd as cat's usually go for soil, but, how many folk have soil or beds in garden's these days ?



me........pretty big ones too


----------



## Mike_P (19 Aug 2022)

Had the problem of the lawn latrine when the grass is a touch too long so maybe an overly thick cat. Best trick I have found is to make friends with a cat so it treats your property as it's own and does it's toilet business elsewhere.


----------



## fossyant (19 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> me........pretty big ones too



Same here, but many of our neighbours just have lawn/concrete. So the cat's need to poop somewhere.

Ours are indoor, but have a big run, and one section (3m x2m) is bark chippings and soil, so that's where they usually go (or indoors).


----------



## jowwy (19 Aug 2022)

fossyant said:


> Same here, but many of our neighbours just have lawn/concrete. So the cat's need to poop somewhere.
> 
> Ours are indoor, but have a big run, and one section (3m x2m) is bark chippings and soil, so that's where they usually go (or indoors).



yeh my cats are indoors too, with veyr big litter trays.......when they go outside on the harness and leads, they never poop on my lawn or beds


----------



## Saluki (19 Aug 2022)

steveindenmark said:


> Spread lion droppings in the garden.



You can buy lion poo from the zoo. Doesn’t work apparently.
I have never needed to try as I have greyhounds. Cats stay away from my garden.


----------



## fossyant (19 Aug 2022)

Very little actually works with cats, they aren't stupid.  Modern cats have adapted - ours now ignore animals on the TV - fascinated as kittens. As for 'smells', again they've adapted. With Lion poop, the cat will just think another cat is pooping there, so will want to mark it's territory more, so may make the situation worse. How many cat's have met a Lion ?

Supersoakers do work - we once had a Tom coming into our garden spraying, I caught him a couple of times with the super soaker, not come back. Worked twice with twoToms - didn't actually hit the cat with water, but the 'shock' was enough.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (19 Aug 2022)

+1 to super soaker, sprinkler or hosepipe. You don't have to score a hit, just put a jet of water in their direction. It's harmless and humane, and it works. 

We owned a small female cat for years who was largely an indoors cat, but liked to go out occasionally in my own back garden. Sadly she'd get attacked by a couple of visiting tom cats that used to come in exploring over the back fence. A few short squirts from the garden hose in their direction deterred them over the course of a couple of weeks, it didn't take too long. 
Outdoor cats, (especially males) instinctively want to have a territory, and they'll seek to expand that territory until something puts a boundary there. The boundary can be another tom cat, or it can be hostile conditions, like a natural stream, a busy road, or a hosepipe. 
If they know that cold water is on the agenda on that bit of land, they soon learn that's a boundary / no go area and they'll expand their territory elsewhere.


----------



## jowwy (19 Aug 2022)

My little male cat scamp was out in the garden during the heatwave and i was messinng with him and the hosepipe and he didnt care one bit, i was soaking and playing in the water......


----------



## cyberknight (19 Aug 2022)

fossyant said:


> I've seen cats walk along, feet either side of them. Give them time.



indeed we have them when our cat was a kitten to stop it getting out and others in , didnt work


----------



## Over the Ord (19 Aug 2022)

Been bothered by cat using our garden as a toilet for years, 2 years ago it got really bad so in desperation I tried everything I’d heard about and finally settled on, used tea and coffee grounds it worked in my garden. 

Tear open the tea bags and empty them into to a tube, add the used coffee grounds and then at the end of the week spread spoonfuls around the garden.
The cats still pass through the garden but don’t use it as a toilet stop.

Prior to the above method I used a copper pipe as a blow pipe with putty, no need to hit them just hit area around them, as they did not hear it coming it would scare them and they would avoid the area for months.


----------



## byegad (19 Aug 2022)

A Dog Dazer aimed at the cat really scares them off. Every time you see it, even if not actually on the garden point and press. Our local faeces dispersal units someone's pet pussy run a mile when they see me and stay off my garden, some noise generators with sensor reinforce the idea that Byegad Towers grounds = nasty noise.


----------



## a.twiddler (19 Aug 2022)

Hanging up rows of CDs on a wire, 2 dimensional cat outline with reflective eyes, minty spray, all sorts of things have been suggested but once cats become accustomed to new things, they adapt and carry on as normal. They didn't get to be a top predator by not being adaptable. Cats can't resist treats such as Dreamies. If only there was something that would repel them every time with the same amount of certainty. Some of the things that work would entail you staying up all night or putting up with something that would disturb you as much as the cat.


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Aug 2022)

In my experience, you need multiple devices. 

We have:

- a couple of ultra-sonic cat deterrent things
- the spiked mats as per the eBay link in the OP (these we have near the base of the fence, where cats used to land when jumping from top of fence, and, under a hedge section, where cats liked to hide, presumably watching for birds)
- pigeon deterrent spikes along top of fence, and, in tree, to deter them climbing tree to attack birds
- Mrs @BoldonLad, who chases any cats which ignore above devices

Still not 100% effective, but, a big improvement.

The devices to spray them with water look interesting, may try one of those.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (19 Aug 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Cats will kill any small animal that moves. It's been a cat-astrophe for our small animal population.



yep - terrible creatures - the number of birds killed by cats every year is massive - in the millions.
Long plagued by cats crapping on my front lawn, I returned from a trip away recently to find a mass of feathers - some poor bird obviously had met its end.
Pretty sure I know the guilty cat - from two doors away - it sits on a small wall looking for victims - it won't look me in the eye after I gave it an accusing stare.
Rather makes you wonder about those certain women of a certain age who like nay worship the creatures.
Will follow this thread with interest for suggestions, the bloodier the better.


----------



## Slick (19 Aug 2022)

Petrichorwheels said:


> yep - terrible creatures - the number of birds killed by cats every year is massive - in the millions.
> Long plagued by cats crapping on my front lawn, I returned from a trip away recently to find a mass of feathers - some poor bird obviously had met its end.
> Pretty sure I know the guilty cat - from two doors away - it sits on a small wall looking for victims - it won't look me in the eye after I gave it an accusing stare.
> Rather makes you wonder about those certain women of a certain age who like nay worship the creatures.
> Will follow this thread with interest for suggestions, the bloodier the better.



Yeah, I'm sure your stare filled it with dread.


----------



## Slick (19 Aug 2022)

Petrichorwheels said:


> yep - terrible creatures - the number of birds killed by cats every year is massive - in the millions.
> Long plagued by cats crapping on my front lawn, I returned from a trip away recently to find a mass of feathers - some poor bird obviously had met its end.
> Pretty sure I know the guilty cat - from two doors away - it sits on a small wall looking for victims - it won't look me in the eye after I gave it an accusing stare.
> Rather makes you wonder about those certain women of a certain age who like nay worship the creatures.
> Will follow this thread with interest for suggestions, the bloodier the better.



And your final sentence is actually quite disturbing.


----------



## Mike_P (19 Aug 2022)

RSPB seem unconvinced cats are actually causing damage to bird populations
https://www.rspb.org.uk/birds-and-w...-garden-birds/are-cats-causing-bird-declines/


----------



## fossyant (19 Aug 2022)

Petrichorwheels said:


> yep - terrible creatures - the number of birds killed by cats every year is massive - in the millions.
> Long plagued by cats crapping on my front lawn, I returned from a trip away recently to find a mass of feathers - some poor bird obviously had met its end.
> Pretty sure I know the guilty cat - from two doors away - it sits on a small wall looking for victims - it won't look me in the eye after I gave it an accusing stare.
> Rather makes you wonder about those certain women of a certain age who like nay worship the creatures.
> Will follow this thread with interest for suggestions, the bloodier the better.



Shame, with most dogs, it's the owner that needs a bloody death.


----------



## fossyant (19 Aug 2022)

Mike_P said:


> RSPB seem unconvinced cats are actually causing damage to bird populations
> https://www.rspb.org.uk/birds-and-w...-garden-birds/are-cats-causing-bird-declines/



Some facts.


----------



## fossyant (19 Aug 2022)

Let's blame cats, when the cause is us humans ! Over farming, destruction of habitat.


----------



## GuyBoden (19 Aug 2022)

Mike_P said:


> RSPB seem unconvinced cats are actually causing damage to bird populations
> https://www.rspb.org.uk/birds-and-w...-garden-birds/are-cats-causing-bird-declines/





fossyant said:


> Some facts.



I read that RSPB article a while ago, please don't ignore this part of the article.

"Gardens may provide a breeding habitat for at least 20 per cent of the UK populations of house sparrows, starlings, greenfinches, blackbirds and song thrushes four of which are declining across the UK. *For this reason it would be prudent to try to reduce cat predation as, although it is not causing the declines, some of these species are already under pressure*."


----------



## KnittyNorah (19 Aug 2022)

Petrichorwheels said:


> yep - terrible creatures - the number of birds killed by cats every year is massive - in the millions.
> Long plagued by cats crapping on my front lawn, I returned from a trip away recently to find a mass of feathers - some poor bird obviously had met its end.
> Pretty sure I know the guilty cat - from two doors away - it sits on a small wall looking for victims - it won't look me in the eye after I gave it an accusing stare.
> Rather makes you wonder about those certain women of a certain age who like nay worship the creatures.
> Will follow this thread with interest for suggestions, the bloodier the better.



From the RSPB, who do know rather a lot about British wild birds (more on this page)


> Despite the large numbers of birds killed by cats in gardens, there is no clear scientific evidence that such mortality is causing bird populations to decline. This may be surprising, but many millions of birds die naturally every year, mainly through starvation, disease or other forms of predation. There is evidence that cats tend to take weak or sickly birds.
> ...
> It is likely that most of the birds killed by cats would have died anyway from other causes before the next breeding season, so cats are unlikely to have a major impact on populations.
> ...
> Those bird species which have undergone the most serious population declines in the UK (such as skylarks, tree sparrows and corn buntings) rarely encounter cats, so cats cannot be causing their declines.


----------



## a.twiddler (19 Aug 2022)

A few years ago we had some hens which had the run of our enclosed garden and we had no problems with cats -they used to chase them off during daylight hours and there was no sign of cats returning at night. Hens tend to be a bit messy but are top predators in their own way. One of the benefits of having hens was that all kinds of birds felt safe enough to come into the garden so it was interesting to watch them.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2022)

Petrichorwheels said:


> I returned from a trip away recently to find a mass of feathers - some poor bird obviously had met its end.



Far more likely to be a sparrowhawk than a cat.



Petrichorwheels said:


> Rather makes you wonder about those certain women of a certain age who like nay worship the creatures.



Hello!  Cat show judge and CP volunteer checking in.



Petrichorwheels said:


> Will follow this thread with interest for suggestions, the bloodier the better.



I also fence all three weapons - foil, epee and sabre.


----------



## a.twiddler (19 Aug 2022)

We used to regularly see a sparrowhawk which would use a corner of our garden to eat its victims and there were never more than a few feathers left by the time it had finished. It was a bit unsettling, but it was a very impressive bird. Cats are a bit more fussy and leave a lot behind -or take their prize away and deposit it as a present for their human.


----------



## GuyBoden (19 Aug 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> From the RSPB, who do know rather a lot about British wild birds (more on this page)



I read that RSPB article a while ago, please don't ignore this part of the article.

"Gardens may provide a breeding habitat for at least 20 per cent of the UK populations of house sparrows, starlings, greenfinches, blackbirds and song thrushes four of which are declining across the UK. *For this reason it would be prudent to try to reduce cat predation as, although it is not causing the declines, some of these species are already under pressure*."


----------



## fossyant (19 Aug 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I read that RSPB article a while ago, please don't ignore this part of the article.
> 
> "Gardens may provide a breeding habitat for at least 20 per cent of the UK populations of house sparrows, starlings, greenfinches, blackbirds and song thrushes four of which are declining across the UK. *For this reason it would be prudent to try to reduce cat predation as, although it is not causing the declines, some of these species are already under pressure*."



You don't like cats do you. Humans are responsible for 99.99% of bird reduction.


----------



## grldtnr (19 Aug 2022)

fossyant said:


> You don't like cats do you. Humans are responsible for 99.99% of bird reduction.



Humans are mainly responsible for keeping cats ,so ergo , 100%,!
I like cats, but don't keep one, far too many around me, it's unfair on a territorial animal.


----------



## GuyBoden (20 Aug 2022)

fossyant said:


> You don't like cats do you. Humans are responsible for 99.99% of bird reduction.



I've always liked and preferred cats as pets, we've had cats as pets since I was a child, kept them mostly indoors and a bell on their collar. Owners need to be more responsible, keep their cats indoors or install fencing that prevents them from leaving the garden.

I was stating the RSPB article:

"Gardens may provide a breeding habitat for at least 20 per cent of the UK populations of house sparrows, starlings, greenfinches, blackbirds and song thrushes four of which are declining across the UK. *For this reason it would be prudent to try to reduce cat predation as, although it is not causing the declines, some of these species are already under pressure*."


----------



## a.twiddler (20 Aug 2022)

When someone invents fencing that "prevents cats leaving the garden" they will make a fortune as it would also prevent cats entering the garden too. A cat with a bell can get round that, as when being very stealthy they can move slowly enough that the bell doesn't sound. Although they have weaknesses such as no road sense, it's fortunate that they haven't developed opposable thumbs or they could have become the Master Race. They've already trained humans to feed them, provide a warm home, and pick up their poo. What next?


----------



## fossyant (20 Aug 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I've always liked and preferred cats as pets, we've had cats as pets since I was a child, kept them mostly indoors and a bell on their collar. Owners need to be more responsible, keep their cats indoors or install fencing that prevents them from leaving the garden.



Many owners aren't responsible, but have you tried to keep a cat indoors ? Very difficult, or indeed within a garden due to cat's agility. We had no problems with one of our old cats as she could only jump a foot or so.

We've 3 pedigrees and a rescue with cat flu, so the rescue does need to stay 'in' to not pass the virus to non-vaxxed cats. We've an extensive cat run that the cats access out of an open conservatory window, that has a 1.5m x1.5m x 3m pen on one side, various mesh tunnels under an arbour, along the back fence and down to a large 2m x 2m x 3m enclosure over the fence. They are quite happy with it, but it's a fair old investment in time and money to make it.

We've looked at the garden fencing that retains cats, but you basically need a 5-6 foot fenced garden with nothing the cats can jump on, then install the 'roller' system on top. It's also incredibly expensive.


----------



## Mike_P (20 Aug 2022)

Had a bird feeder in the back garden for years but a neighbours new cat jumps so high it was simply a waster of time tempting birds to a cats dinner so its now lying on its side behind the shed..


----------



## a.twiddler (20 Aug 2022)

A taller bird feeder?


----------



## GuyBoden (20 Aug 2022)

fossyant said:


> Many owners aren't responsible, but have you tried to keep a cat indoors ? Very difficult, or indeed within a garden due to cat's agility. We had no problems with one of out old cats as she could only jump a foot or so.
> 
> We've 3 pedigrees and a rescue with cat flu, so the rescue does need to stay 'in' to not pass the virus to non-vaxxed cats. We've an extensive cat run that the cats access out of an open conservatory window, that has a 1.5m x1.5m x 3m pen on one side, various mesh tunnels under an arbour, along the back fence and down to a large 2m x 2m x 3m enclosure over the fence. They are quite happy with it, but it's a fair old investment in time and money to make it.
> 
> We've looked at the garden fencing that retains cats, but you basically need a 5-6 foot fenced garden with nothing the cats can jump on, then install the 'roller' system on top. It's also incredibly expensive.



Excellent, you are obviously a very responsible cat owner.


----------



## fossyant (20 Aug 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Excellent, you are obviously a very responsible cat owner.



And the fact the cats were expensive - who pays money for a cat ? You get one and pop a good donation to Cat's Protection. Thing is, if you've got house cats, they need outdoor or other stimulation. Given a choice, the two lads would be outside all the time - i.e. not in the cat run. We're lucky we have a porch, Leo waits till you are carrying stuff, then dives past you.


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2022)

a.twiddler said:


> When someone invents fencing that "prevents cats leaving the garden" they will make a fortune as it would also prevent cats entering the garden too. A cat with a bell can get round that, as when being very stealthy they can move slowly enough that the bell doesn't sound. Although they have weaknesses such as no road sense, it's fortunate that they haven't developed opposable thumbs or they could have become the Master Race. They've already trained humans to feed them, provide a warm home, and pick up their poo. What next?



There are are several cat-proofing systems available commercially - katzecure is one of them. They often have a stand at some of the larger all-breed shows.

Not difficult to DIY either, using metal brackets and wire mesh.


----------



## fossyant (20 Aug 2022)

Luna and Simba just now in rhe run. We are in the garden. These are the twins.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Aug 2022)

fossyant said:


> And the fact the cats were expensive - who pays money for a cat ? You get one and pop a good donation to Cat's Protection. Thing is, if you've got house cats, they need outdoor or other stimulation. Given a choice, the two lads would be outside all the time - i.e. not in the cat run. We're lucky we have a porch, Leo waits till you are carrying stuff, then dives past you.



when we got ours from local animal shelter is was £100 and that was 6 years ago , it did include the vaccinations and chipping ,This is a standard short hair moggie .In the past we had a persian that was a nightmare to keep clean as it liked to go outside a bit so it was a case of a lot of brushing and clipping at the vets


----------



## DRM (20 Aug 2022)

https://thrigbyhall.digitickets.co.uk/products/231545
You could adopt your own cat, this big boy would do the trick, only problem would be dealing with its deposits


----------



## Petrichorwheels (23 Aug 2022)

Slick said:


> Yeah, I'm sure your stare filled it with dread.



not expecting that as cats don't have feelings.
but i know it's guilty as sin.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (23 Aug 2022)

Slick said:


> And your final sentence is actually quite disturbing.



if you want to be disturbed think of millions (is the figure 8 million? - rings a bell in hell) dying for sport.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (23 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Far more likely to be a sparrowhawk than a cat.


Never seen any hawks around where I am at all.
the odd parakeet.
maybe you could finger them.
not sure why you seem to think that it was unlikely that it was a cat.
They have form.
not only do I have my cat intuition to go on from my death stare, but the owner of the cat pretty much admitted that it was their cat - i stress that they didn't say this in a glorying way though - she knows the score with cats. The cat often delivers dead birds to her apparently. It's off in devon at the moment I think - probably gutting something at the moment.


----------



## KnittyNorah (23 Aug 2022)

Petrichorwheels said:


> if you want to be disturbed think of millions (is the figure 8 million? - rings a bell in hell) dying for sport.



I know someone who gets very vocal and upset about the 'poor little birdies' which were bred to be shot, yet who very much enjoys a roast chicken dinner ... and the chicken had better be the cheapest intensively-raised sort ...


----------



## Petrichorwheels (23 Aug 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> From the RSPB, who do know rather a lot about British wild birds (more on this page)



so they say cats DO kill a lot.
Love the argument that many would have died anyway in time from something.
Must try that as a defence next time the pills wear off and I go on a pleasure killing spree.

Mr attenborough on the issue.

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...borough has warned,programme Tweet Of The Day.

The bell suggestion is interesting - when I chatted about this to the owner of the almost certainly guilty cat she suggested this. Maybe she had heard it from Sir David.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (23 Aug 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> I know someone who gets very vocal and upset about the 'poor little birdies' which were bred to be shot, yet who very much enjoys a roast chicken dinner ... and the chicken had better be the cheapest intensively-raised sort ...



specious argument I am afraid.
Not under the impression that those cats eat the birds - just do it for sport as far as I am aware.


----------



## fossyant (23 Aug 2022)

Boring ! Move on now !


----------

